# stupid question about wine glasses



## hounddawg (Jun 10, 2015)

since over the years I've broke many wine glasses crystal and glass by accident while completely sober,
usually while doing dishes, or bumping them when reaching for some thing else, so I bought a set of stem less 18 oz. stainless steel wine glasses,
any thought on this, um besides that I'm clumsy , that I figured out all by myself thank you very much,,,,


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 10, 2015)

That's one of the greatest benefits of stemless wine glasses. 

Cons are: 1) fingerprints on glass obscure your view of the wine (holding by the stem avoids this) and 2) heat from your hands may be transferred to the wine if your contantly holding the glass.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 10, 2015)

I think SS wineglasses sound cool, and will serve you well for the reasons you articulated.

Uhh, 18 oz? Isn't that a little small?


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 10, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Uhh, 18 oz? Isn't that a little small?



That is what I was thinking..........won't even hold a bottle of wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 10, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I think SS wineglasses sound cool, and will serve you well for the reasons you articulated.
> 
> Uhh, 18 oz? Isn't that a little small?



They *are* cool! I have a pair that I use for camping and love them.

(I have to admit I didn't see the SS part of the original post. That's what I get for reading quickly before responding.  )


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2015)

Stainless steel wine glasses, now this would be first class in a jail cell!  Actually I wouldn't mind a pair of them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 10, 2015)

Dan 
Are you planning on having a cell mate ? - LOL


----------



## Floandgary (Jun 10, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's one of the greatest benefits of stemless wine glasses.
> 
> Cons are: 1) fingerprints on glass obscure your view of the wine (holding by the stem avoids this) and 2) heat from your hands may be transferred to the wine if your contantly holding the glass.



So for the informal 'round the house use, SS would be ideal. No sweat warming the reds. Some like it. If a concern, simply drink faster


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 10, 2015)

Floandgary said:


> So for the informal 'round the house use, SS would be ideal. No sweat warming the reds. Some like it. If a concern, simply drink faster



I've been seriously considering getting a set for around the house. They're just cool!


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 10, 2015)

alright Paul an DJ I didn't say any thing about my 22 QT SS milking bucket, 
didn't want you boys to know how not right I really is, as for the kinder ones I'm told SS holds the cold better all be it that was from the seller.
but I keep a set in my freezer at all times, milking pail wont fit


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 10, 2015)

P.S. 
anyone happens to have a link to bigger SS stem less glasses,, I'm game


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 10, 2015)

DAN if you do run into trouble let me know so I send you some soap on a rope. I aint sure steve would do that for you,, he seemed to happy about you having a mate in prison, so I'll cover the soapy ropey


----------



## vernsgal (Jun 11, 2015)

stainless steel? really you guys!!lol. Okay I have to admit that I am the only one amongst friends, that brings a "glass" wine glass camping ( and chystal at that  )


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2015)

I enjoy real stemware. It is all part of wine enjoyment. To see the color, to stiff in between sips, to watch the legs run down the inside of the glass after a good swirl. 

No, Sorry, except for camping or being out by the pool, anything other than a real stemmed glass simply will not do! How will I ever make it into the Wine Snob hall of fame using a SS stemless "glass"?? 

That being said, and also being a believer in the inescapable laws of thermodynamics and entropy, one must take to an almost Zen like acceptance that wineglasses break. 

Yes they break, but one does not need to feel any hardship. I simply go to the dollar tree out by us. 

They have surprisingly nice wine glasses, clear, uncolored, and smooth, that come in a variety of shapes and sizes! They are also nice and thick so that they can take some amount of abuse before shattering.

I normally get 20 every other year (that would be only $20). If the glasses break at a rate of 10 per year, that is a 2 year supply!! 

It is actually fun. When a glass breaks, I kid around and yell "you owe me a dollar!". 

Here is a link. Check them out if there is one by you...

http://www.dollartree.com/Xtreme-Va...-/1155c573c573p355574/index.pro?method=search

And here is the one that I like....


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 11, 2015)

hounddawg said:


> I'm told SS holds the cold better all be it that was from the seller.
> but I keep a set in my freezer at all times




I am afraid that the seller does not have science on his side.

The term "holds the cold better" is a bit ambiguous. However, Stainless conducts heat much better (about 16 time more) than glass. So if the issue is having your wine heat up from the the outside air being warmer, glass would be the better choice.

But since you say you keep these in the freezer, perhaps the relevant quantity for this problem is heat capacity. Here, SS may have an edge, but it is close. It comes down to how much mass the SS glasses have compared to the, ummm, "glass glasses."


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 11, 2015)

JohnT said:


> How will I ever make it into the Wine Snob hall of fame using a SS stemless "glass"??





> I simply go to the dollar tree out by us.



Hmmmm, you may need to work on your technique if you are going to make it to the Wine Snob Hall of Fame!  


I, too, don't worry too much about breakage. Although I like your solution, and I agree those Dollar Tree glasses look surprisingly elegant, my solution is a bit different. When breakage trims my working set of wine glasses to too small a number, I go to our nearby consignment store, and buy a set of nice crystal wineglasses for small money. This is often a set of 7 or 11, the remnants of some dowager's expen$ive set of 8 or 12.


----------



## Floandgary (Jun 11, 2015)

Science aside, when you drop/bump your SS wine vessel, it bounces a couple of times, gets a scratch/ding or two (character enhancement), you pick it right up, wipe it off on your shirt, fill it back up and continue with the good life  Kim,,, you can kick back on your CHAAAAAAISE


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 11, 2015)

hounddawg said:


> alright Paul an DJ I didn't say any thing about my 22 QT SS milking bucket,



Now we are talking. A real drinking vessel there.


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 11, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Yes they break, but one does not need to feel any hardship. I simply go to the dollar tree out by us.
> 
> They have surprisingly nice wine glasses, clear, uncolored, and smooth, that come in a variety of shapes and sizes! They are also nice and thick so that they can take some amount of abuse before shattering.
> 
> ...



John, is that you? Is this really JohnT?

Let me get this straight, you are anti-Welchs, a self-professed wine snob..........and...........you buy your wine glasses at the Dollar Store? Now that has me scratching my head. 

Don't get me wrong, I have a couple of those "$1 wine glasses" but then again, I am a Welch's guy, along with many other so-called anti-wine things.

I am confident someone has hacked into your account and is making mysterious posts under your name.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2015)

WFF, 

You have it all wrong. It is not that my $1 wine glasses are a lowering of my standards.. Lets face it, one uses glass for wine, but paper for Welch's!


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 11, 2015)

JohnT said:


> but paper for Welch's!



OUCH..........


----------



## JohnT (Jun 11, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> OUCH..........



Sorry.. Gloves are off when the w.s.h.o.f is one the line...


----------



## heatherd (Jun 11, 2015)

If capacity of the 18 ounce stainless glasses is an issue, they do make 9 quart stainless trash cans.....


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 11, 2015)

I was under the impression that nine quart vessels were for sprits


----------



## Medic8106 (Jun 12, 2015)

I prefer this glass for my wine...


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 12, 2015)

Medic8106 said:


> I prefer this glass for my wine...



now were talking Nathan's wine glass and heartherd's stainless shot glass,
sounds like time to kill another hog, Hickory, white oak, and sassafras wood all pile next to my offset stick smoker,,,, I'm game, wheeeew 
by the way I think there both not right like I is,,,, yeppie,,, fun fun fun, well at least till the day after ,, on the day after my down hill slide on my age feels more like a cliff any more come next day


----------



## corinth (Jun 13, 2015)

*wine glasses*

how do,hounddawg!

I am not sure how to take you but I do find your comments down right interesting. A real live "Hillbilly"as I capitalize Hillbilly out of respect. I know we have one thing in common even though we come from the opposite ends of the country. We both are disabled but as you slide down the hill, is your computer hard wired or wifi? If I read your profile , I can't help but think it has got to be pretty country. Welcome to the forum!!!

Corinth


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 13, 2015)

corinth said:


> how do,hounddawg!
> 
> I am not sure how to take you but I do find your comments down right interesting. A real live "Hillbilly"as I capitalize Hillbilly out of respect. I know we have one thing in common even though we come from the opposite ends of the country. We both are disabled but as you slide down the hill, is your computer hard wired or wifi? If I read your profile , I can't help but think it has got to be pretty country. Welcome to the forum!!!
> 
> Corinth



thank you,
and I assure you not one of my comments is or was intended to insult anyone.
and yes I live out in the woods, my computer is wifi, still looing for that dang phone plug on it. yep I country to the bone but I did tour America and Canada for close to 15 years, was a mall rat (built stores in shopping mall, you know creeping and crawling all hours day and night, usually worked 70 hours a week but have done several 140 Hr. W/W's boy you didn't even feel alive after a couple off them,) I had a turkey stroll by dad and I last week at a max of 30 feet in dads yard day before yesterday I parked my Kubota in the middle of the gravel road for 45 minutes to left a baby deer catch his breath without getting ran over, he was young doe only move one that small unless there's great danger it didn't even know fear yet I parked within 6 inches of it trying to give it some shade, after it got it's breath I hollered and waved my arms but it just stood there, so I took out a bandana and as bad as I hated to I popped on that tiny noise, whoo, it came alive then I watched it jump thru a woven wire fence and disappear into the brush, dad an mom live straight across the road from me next neighbor lives better quarter mile away.
every day in them cities I thought when I finally get back home I'll send out for what I need,, bout the only way I leave the place is for the doctors, in the last 5 years I've spent close to half that time in either ICU OR surgical ICU, took two masses out, but turned out to be only infection , 2 days later triple bypass, 3 months after that horse crushed my t-12 vertebra t-2 thru t-7 got bulged in 1972 by bull, then 9 months ago I came in with four blood infections, they took right leg that time 5 months straight time then,doctors said they might not work on me if I didn't quit waiting until it was all but to late, during last 5 years suffered renal failure 4 time, resuscitated twice, and brought in twice with no detectable heartbeat twice, intubated so many times my trachea closed by scar tissue , so now have a tube in my neck to breath every day I awake is a great day, rain or shine, I've never had a minute of therapy on any of it, never seen no reason to wait on others, they ask if I fear death, I can honestly say no, you see when you go thru what I have and as many times as I have, cause them doc's done said 6 times I wasn't going home
. but 2 days ago I got my peg leg, they had a fit because I'd been planting fruit trees and muscadine vines, an couple grape vines, BECAUCE till the lord is done with thIS poor ole dumb country boy, he aint letting me go nowhere, when he's ready for me he'll come a calling, till then I'll try my best to see what he wants of me while on his earth,. 
Richard.


----------



## corinth (Jun 14, 2015)

Well hound dawg,
we are going to move some of this chit chat to the chit chat room as we have hijacked the topic as you have lived and suffered your fair share.

I did realize we have one more thing in common. One of my last names is Serrano and as one friend so kindly reminded me that serrano comes from the word" Sierra", as in the Sierra Nevada but as he delicately enlightened me that Sierrano also means "Hillbilly!"

Guess its a small world!

Corinth


----------



## JohnT (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome Dawg! 

All I can say is... WOW! Your strength and faith through all of that is inspirational!


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2015)

hun so Jim you admit to drinking while reading as well as sipping your while replying to my ;post... welp as a fellow man I admire you for that


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 17, 2015)

thank you sour grapes as you mentioned an I clearly said that was the seller whom gave me that information to 
in order to benefit him self, but not to worry, I keep a little of the good stuff when company comes around, but nine time outta ten I sit under shade tree watching my Irish Dexter cattle, my chickens and my rabbits,, during them times I'm happier than a pig in a mud hole,,,, 



sour_grapes said:


> I am afraid that the seller does not have science on his side.
> 
> The term "holds the cold better" is a bit ambiguous. However, Stainless conducts heat much better (about 16 time more) than glass. So if the issue is having your wine heat up from the the outside air being warmer, glass would be the better choice.
> 
> But since you say you keep these in the freezer, perhaps the relevant quantity for this problem is heat capacity. Here, SS may have an edge, but it is close. It comes down to how much mass the SS glasses have compared to the, ummm, "glass glasses."


----------

